# 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen



## pain474 (29. Juni 2016)

*5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Hi Leute, 

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Und zwar folgender Fall: 
Ich habe seit gestern einen Fernseher (Samsung UE48J6250), an dem ich mein 5.1 System von Teufel anschließen möchte, welches zur Zeit noch an meinem PC hängt. 
Jetzt ist die Frage, wie das am einfachsten funktioniert. Der Fernseher selbst hat nur Aux Out und einen optischen Anschluss. Die Control Station meiner Anlage hat jedoch nur Aux, nichts optisch.

Hier Bilder dazu:

Control Station http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/Teufel_E150_und_E350/k-IMG_2933.jpg
Anschlüsse Fernseher Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich nun den Fernseher an die Boxen anschließen kann? Ich brauche ja im Prinzip einen Adapter von X auf Klinke, damit ich meine Boxen, die in die Control Station gehe an den Fernseher weiterleiten kann.
Von der Control Station gehen zur Zeit 3 von Rot/Weiß Klinke auf ein Klinke in den PC. (Also im Prinzip so: https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41E7kV9Js6L._AC_UL160_SR160,160_.jpg)

Ich hoffe mein Problem ist verständlich, ich kenne mich mit den Audio-Anschlüssen nicht so aus.


----------



## DOcean (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Welches 5.1 System von Teufel hast du?

Versuch mal herauszufinden über welchen Übertragungsweg deine Geräte 5.1 unterstützen...


----------



## pain474 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Puh, schon länger her. Irgendein Teufel Concept E irgendwas. Gibt's zumindest auf der Seite vom Hersteller so gar nicht mehr. Wofür ist das relevant? 
Die Anschlüsse der Control Station sieht man ja auf dem Bild. 

Achja, was ich vergessen habe zu sagen, bevor das zu Missverständnissen führt: Ich habe vor, das System vom PC zu trennen und nur am Fernseher anzuschließen. Für den PC werde ich dann nur noch das Headset nutzen. 
Es muss also nicht beides gleichzeitig angeschlossen sein, nur der Fernseher an das Soundsystem. Und dafür brauche ich halt eine Lösung.


----------



## Körschgen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Ohweh.

Was soll denn nachher überhaupt über die Anlage laufen?

Nur TV Ton?
DVBC/S im TV integriert?
Kein DVD Bluray oder ähnliches?
Kein PC mehr?

Du hast doch nur einen Optischen Audio Ausgang am TV - ich finde nix darüber was der überhaupt durchschleifen kann und von welchen Quellen.

Die Teufel Kiste kannste eigentlich total vergessen, das taugt nix.

Edit:
Ah da kam ein Update.

Mach mal Bilder ALLER Anschlüsse am TV!


Kannst nen DAW nutzen, aber das lohnt wirklich nicht bei den Teufel Hupen....


Edit 2:

Im Handbuch steht auch nichts dazu ob der Optische nur Stereo kann...


----------



## JackA (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Wo fangt man hier an zu erklären, wenn schon die Grundkenntnisse fehlen...
5.1... kann man unterschiedlich übertragen. Analog über Aux, da brauchst du 3 Leitungen mit je 2 Kanälen -> Front links + recht, Rear links + rechts, Center + Subwoofer. D.h. mit nur einem Aux-Kabel wird das nix, außer die Teufel-Anlage kann Dolby Prologic, da kannst du dann virtuell aus Stereo ein 5.1 erzeugen, würde aber reelles 5.1 immer vorziehen.
Da dein Fernseher das nicht bietet, gehts so schon mal nicht.
Bleibt dir noch digital über SPDIF. Den Anschluss hat dein Fernseher, aber deine Teufel Station nicht. Beim Fernseher solltest du zwingend im Handbuch schauen, ob über SPDIF überhaupt 5.1 ausgegeben wird, die meisten geben da nämlich nur Dolby 2.0 aus!
Wenn dein Fernseher 5.1 über Digitalen SPDIF Ausgang ausgeben kann, dann brauchst du so einen Digital zu Analog Converter, damit du da dann die Teufel Decoder Station anschließen kannst.

Dein TV scheint es aber zu können:


> Audiodecoder● WMA 10 Pro unterstützt maximal 5.1-Kanäle. Unterstützt Profile bis M2. Verlustfreies WMA-Audio wirdnicht unterstützt.● QCELP und AMR NB/WB werden nicht unterstützt.● Vorbis wird für maximal 5.1 Kanäle unterstützt.● Dolby Digital Plus unterstützt maximal 5.1 Kanäle.● Der DTS LBR-Codec ist nur in MKV/MP4/TS-Containern verfügbar.● Die unterstützten Abtastfrequenzen sind 8, 11,025, 12, 16, 22,05, 24, 32, 44,1 und 48 KHz und sind je nachCodec unterschiedlich.


----------



## pain474 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wo fangt man hier an zu erklären, wenn schon die Grundkenntnisse fehlen...
> 5.1... kann man unterschiedlich übertragen. Analog über Aux, da brauchst du 3 Leitungen mit je 2 Kanälen -> Front links + recht, Rear links + rechts, Center + Subwoofer. D.h. mit nur einem Aux-Kabel wird das nix, außer die Teufel-Anlage kann Dolby Prologic, da kannst du dann virtuell aus Stereo ein 5.1 erzeugen, würde aber reelles 5.1 immer vorziehen.
> Da dein Fernseher das nicht bietet, gehts so schon mal nicht.
> Bleibt dir noch digital über SPDIF. Den Anschluss hat dein Fernseher, aber deine Teufel Station nicht. Beim Fernseher solltest du zwingend im Handbuch schauen, ob über SPDIF überhaupt 5.1 ausgegeben wird, die meisten geben da nämlich nur Dolby 2.0 aus!
> ...



Ja genau so schauts bei mir aus. Ich habe ja zur Zeit die 3 Leitungen à 2 Kanäle am PC angeschlossen bzw. an der Teufel Station. 
Ich bräuchte also im Prinzip eine Art Adapter von Digital auf Analog oder nicht? Gibt es sowas?

@Old-Knitterhemd: Das sind im Prinzip alle Anschlüsse. Ansonsten halt noch die HDMI und USB-Anschlüsse seitlich am Fernseher.


Falls es keine einfache Lösung dafür gibt ist mir grad eingefallen, dass ich das ganz anders lösen kann.
Zur Not bleibt die Teufel Anlage am PC angeschlossen, richte die Boxen aber für den Fernseher im Raum aus. 
Wenn ich dann einen Film gucke, kann ich einfach das Bild vom PC auf den Fernseher übertragen und den Sound dementsprechend auch...
Dann kann ich leider nicht direkt Inhalte über den Fernseher bzw. z.B. vom integrierten Youtube über das Soundsystem hören...

EDIT: Sehe jetzt erst deinen Link vom Converter. Genauso hab ich's mir vorgestellt. Im Prinzip die 3 Kanäle an den Converter und vom Converter über Digital an den Fernseher, richtig?
EDIT2: Ne Moment, wenn ich das richtig sehe, habe ich ja am Converter die 6 Anschlüsse. D.h. ich würde die 3 Leitungen à 2 Kabel direkt an den Converter anschließen und nicht mehr an die Teufel Station?


----------



## Sonmace (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Seit ca. 20 Jahren mache ich schon mit Heimkino anlagen rum und für mich ist das wichtigste stück Hardware immer der AV Receiver.
Er ist das Herzstück im Wohnzimmer, darüber läuft einfach alles.
Ich kann es nur jedem nahelegen so was anzuschaffen wenn man Wert auf Sound legt.

Sowas wie eine 980 Ti uner AV receivern :

Denon AVRX6200WBKE2 AVRX6200W/N1B 9.2 AV-Netzwerk Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik



Für einsteiger gibt es sowas hier:

Pioneer VSX-330-K 5.1 AV Receiver (105 Watt pro Kanal, 4K Ultra HD Passthrough, HDMI mit HDCP2.2, Front-USB, Eco-Mode) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video :


----------



## pain474 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

So ich grabe den Thread nochmal aus. Ich glaube ich habe eine Lösung gefunden und möchte diese gern umsetzen.

Dazu erstmal der Link: Teufel DecoderStation 5 Mk2 - Kompaktes: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich würde gern meinen Fernseher und meinen PC per optischem Kabel mit der DecoderStation verbinden und mein 5.1 System über die PreOut Anschlüsse (https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61cP0g3kFEL._SL1300_.jpg) anschließen.
Ist meine Logik hier richtig und würde das funktionieren?


----------



## DOcean (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

die Station von Teufel kann viel zu viel für deinen Fall...

Digital zu Analog 5.1 Audio Sound Decoder Wandler: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Sollte auch reichen und sollte auch günstiger sein...


----------



## pain474 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Ui, danke für den Link das sieht ja super aus. So wie ich das sehe, kann ich auch mein Handy per Aux anschließen?


----------



## JackA (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Das genannte Gerät von DOcean sieht sehr gut aus und sollte den gewünschten Erfolg bringen, nur noch die richtigen Kabel anschließen.

*Du kannst auch über AUX das Handy anschließen. Dann aber nur Stereo oder über Prologic II simuliertes 5.1


----------



## pain474 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: 5.1 System am Fernseher anschließen*

Scheint mir auch sehr gut zu sein. Hab's mir jetzt bestellt. Wenn's nicht funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle kann ich es ja immer noch zurückschicken! Und dann noch
preislich sehr attraktiv, super!  Vielen Dank


----------

